# ComponentResized



## redbomber (5. Mai 2009)

Hi zusammen,

gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit ob sich ein Fenster vergrößert oder verkleinert hat? Also kann ich über die events das irgendwie abfangen? Habe nichts gefunden und mache das momentan so, daß ich mir die vorherige Größe speichere und mit der aktuellen vergleiche.
So checke ich dann ob sich die Höhe und oder Breite vergrößert/verkleinert hat.


----------



## sparrow (5. Mai 2009)

```
// *************
// SizeTest.java
// *************

import java.awt.event.ComponentEvent;
import java.awt.event.ComponentListener;

import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class SizeTest extends JFrame {
	
	public SizeTest() {
		this.addComponentListener(new ComponentListener() {
			@Override
			public void componentHidden(ComponentEvent e) {		
			}
			@Override
			public void componentMoved(ComponentEvent e) {
			}
			@Override
			public void componentResized(ComponentEvent e) {
				sthChanged();	
			}
			@Override
			public void componentShown(ComponentEvent e) {	
			}
		});
	}
	
	private void sthChanged() {
		System.out.println("Something changed!  " + this.getWidth() + "  " + this.getHeight());
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		SizeTest test = new SizeTest();
		test.setSize(100, 100);
		test.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
		test.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		test.setVisible(true);
	}

}
```


----------



## redbomber (6. Mai 2009)

genau, hiermit kann ich ja den Event abfangen ob sich die Größe des Fensters geändert hat.
Aber ich kann aus dem Event keine Information schöpfen, welche mir sagt ob sich die Width vergrößert/verkleinert oder die Height vergrößert/verkleinert hat?

Bisher teste ich das so, indem ich mir dir vorherige Width und Height speichere.


----------



## Ebenius (6. Mai 2009)

redbomber hat gesagt.:


> Bisher teste ich das so, indem ich mir dir vorherige Width und Height speichere.


So würde ich's auch machen.

Ebenius


----------



## Verjigorm (6. Mai 2009)

Ist auch ultimativ schwer, 2 Werte zu speichern


----------

